# Honda man converted,need help.



## 2lowpaco (Jan 17, 2005)

I know you guys have probably heard this a million times but i cant seem to find it yet. I sold my hondas and bought a 91 240sx and i know nothing about nissans. This has a SOHC in it that is knocking bad. What does it take to swap to the DOHC. Will my tranny bolt up. And does anyone know where i can get one. Id also like to know what other motors would be a good swap. Money is an object right now but not later. Im sorry guys. I don't know anyone who drives nissans. Everyone here drives a honda. One more small thing. My heads up and all the dash lights only work if i hit a hard bump. I cant find the short. Any suggestions?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well glad to have you on board, god knows the NSX ain't got nothing on a R34 GT-R Vspec II  Anyways, first, 89-90 had a ka24e with is a SOHC and electronic injection. 91-98 (I think) had aKA24de, DOHC. You can easily tell the different because one has the spark plugs on top while the other has them on the right side. Anywoo, if you have a SOHC, chances are that it is the timing chain rattling. I just replaced mine. The left guide was good but the right one, haha well lets say the only things left were the screws, my guy found the rest of it in the oil pan...can you say AWESOME! Anyways, if you have a DOHC, you may want to replace the knock sensor. SOHC didn't have one. Hopefully that helps, there is a bunch of other stuff to identity the year but the engine is easy enough to figure out....even for a ex honda guru jk jk jk


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry forgot to get your other stuff. For the dash lights, first check all your fuses and your ground connections. Good swaps, haha don't even get me started. Personally i'm a RB man (skyline engine) while some are 200sx (CA18DET) while some are 180sx (SR20DET) while some are 240sx turbo guys (KA24DET). First search on all those, please please please, everyone gets so pissed off. Let me give you a list of things to researach and you'll be set for awhile.

1)Engine swap type (as i stated above)
2)300zx brake swap/ Q35 brake swap
3)5 wheel stud swap from a 4 wheel stud
4)Coilovers
5)kouki tail lights (A huge favorite of mine, I'm gettin em so soon, thank you VISA card!)
6)some sort of bucket seat, I'd suggest R32 or R33 GT-R seats but good luck finding them unless you live in Japan, haha in which case you'd probably have a skyline and a 180sx anyways!

Basically, cosmetics is for hondas and power is for nissans the way i see it, maybe its because the "Civic Nation" has taken over and ruined the honda scene for almost all engine lovers in the honda/Acura area.

There are a lot of smart people on here so ask away, within reason


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If you are going to get a new motor, get another SOHC for the time being. That way there is no wiring, and no real surprises. Not to mention they can be had for an even cheaper price than the DOHC. Then in the future when you are ready to swap see what your budget is like and choose from that. Price of clips for future swaps range from cheapest to most expensive like this:

ca18det: $1200-1900
rb20det: $1800-2400
sr20det: $2200-3300
rb25det: $3000-4000
rb26dett: $4500-6000

But the prices on all those clips depending on supply. It changes all the time, but thats what you should be expecting to pay ballpark figures


----------



## 2lowpaco (Jan 17, 2005)

Just thought I would tell you I made a mistake, its a 90.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

2lowpaco said:


> Just thought I would tell you I made a mistake, its a 90.


Well that is a big relief for me, cause if it was a 1991 someone screwed up and put a SOHC engine in as a swap :thumbdwn: .
Since it is a 1990, the knocking is most likely something to do with the timing chain, that can be a problem on older, high mileage cars.

If you are going to swap out the KA24E for a "better" engine you are going to be dishing out alot of money period. I agree with Little240Boy, Skyline Motor's are the bomb! But before you do anything purchasing, look into things, do your research and make sure you have all the costs calculated.
There are companies that do the swaps for you but, you're never going to be an enthusiast if you pay someone to do the dirty work for you :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> Well that is a big relief for me, cause if it was a 1991 someone screwed up and put a SOHC engine in as a swap :thumbdwn: .
> :


Some 91's came with the KAE (factory Overstock)


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey I'll be hopefully oulling my DONC as soon as soon as I have enough money for the motor I wana buy lol


----------



## 2lowpaco (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise. I called a friend of mine from indiana who wholesales japanese clips and he can get good prices on sr20s, so ill probibly do that. For now ill fix the knocking(main bearings) and drive. And yes ill do the swap myself. Im a ASE mechanic so even if i said i never touch one in the past, im now happy to learn all there is to learn about nissan.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

there is a lot of unecessary drama involved in swapping in a dohc ka. i chose to stay away from it.

unless you want to have the fastest 240 on the planet or want to have the highest revving 240 on the planet, i would keep the sohc and turbo it. there is less aftermarket support if you go this route, but you cannot go wrong with the end result. but then again very few people are up to such a challenge.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Some 91's came with the KAE (factory Overstock)


Really, man I would hate to be the person who got one of those...  
The versions with the KA24DE's had powersteering, and are apparently a much better engine, I am so happy with mine!


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Hey 2lowpaco, ive got a dohc ka24 that i need to get rid of if ur interested, and i live in the Nashville area.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Hey 2lowpaco, ive got a dohc ka24 that i need to get rid of if ur interested, and i live in the Nashville area.


 well if paco doesnt take it i will cuz i am getting a 240 in a couple of days and i'm looking for a new engine email at [email protected] i also live in the nashville area
well mount juliet to be exact

Don


----------



## 2lowpaco (Jan 17, 2005)

Nissans are a pain to work on. Gotta drop the suspension to change the bearings,never had to do that before. I loved it. I can do anything to a honda in a couple hours if that. Its so nice to have a challenge. I think im hooked. :thumbup: By the way my bearings were gone and the timing chain guide was in my oil, but the chain and crank are fine and the clearance was good so i fixed it and runs great.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

hey sunnydet, i sent you an email with info about my motor. My email is [email protected] if youre interested


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

*ka24de*



CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Hey 2lowpaco, ive got a dohc ka24 that i need to get rid of if ur interested, and i live in the Nashville area.


 hey do you still have that ka24de?


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Yes i do, and it doesnt look like sunnydet is gonna respond to my emails, so send me an email or pm me if your interested.


----------

